# Schlauchboot



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Juli 2003)

Moin moin

Da es unser "Carphunter-Boot" nun hingerafft hat:c  suche ich Ersatz!

Allerdings kein grellbuntes justforfun Bötchen, sondern was vernünftiges. (Keinen Fishhunter).

Mehr so in richtung Zodiak, aber die sind leider so super teuer.

Kann auch ruhig gebraucht sein, oder leicht defekt sein, man muss es aber noch reparieren können.

Hat einer ne Idee??? bei ebay gibts die Teile nur mit Motor und den kann ich nicht gebrauchen.

Das Boot sollte stabil sein und sich vernünftig rudern lassen.


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (2. Juli 2003)

Hi Carpcatcher,
schau mal bei www.boots-boerse.de
Die haben monatlich eine große Auswahl.
Die neue Ausgabe erscheint immer am 1. Mittwoch des Monats.

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2003)

Moin CC,

dumme Frage: aber was wollt ihr fürs Köderausbringen ein "richtiges" Schlauchboot mit festem Boden, aufblasbaren Kiel etc.pp. kaufen??? Für die paar Meter, die ihr auf den See oder Fluss rausdaddelt und wieder zurückpaddelt, langt der Fishhunter allemal aus!
Zumal Du auch den Transport von dem Ding (Auto -> Angelplatz) bedenken musst. Die "richtigen" SChlauchboote nehmen schon den Platz einer kompletten Ausrüstung ein (ohne Motor!)


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Juli 2003)

@Franky

Naja, Drillen is von sonem Planschbecken-Boot, nicht so das Wahre, Tackletransport über den See (Zu Fuß über 2km)
is auch nicht sehr bequem und wer weiß auf was für "dumme" Ideen wir sonst noch kommen.

Ne Kumpel hat son BW Pionier-Sturmboot, das wär ideal.


----------



## dirkstier (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

such ein  schlauchboot so 3,50 meter lang wer hat eins abzugeben preis VB

vielen dank!


----------



## phirania (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=264392

Schau mal Hier...:m


----------



## FT_07 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



dirkstier schrieb:


> such ein  schlauchboot so 3,50 meter lang wer hat eins abzugeben preis VB
> 
> vielen dank!



wie wär`s damit
 :m http://www.intexpool.de/Schlauchboote-Zubehoer/Intex-5-Personen-Boot-Set-Excursion-5-68325::398.html


----------



## Gräte (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hab eins von Zeepter,bin zufrieden damit.Gibt es in vielen 
Varianten ( Holzboden,Luft-oder Alu).Meins ist 3 Meter lang,
lässt sich allein noch transportieren.Für 2 Personen allerdings
etwas eng. Man muss halt wissen was man braucht.
Preis/Leistung ist ok denke ich.

Viele Grüße Gräte


----------



## allegoric (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Kann ich nur empfehlen:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trks...TRC0.Xsea+cat&_nkw=sea+cat&_sacat=0&_from=R40
Hab ich in 330 selber. Die Qualität ist ähnlich den namhaften Herstellern. Konnte bis auf Unterschiede beim Aufbau, also zusätzliche Knöpfe für Bugspritzschutz und Ankerrolle bzw. anderes Lenzventil, keine Unterschiede zu einem 1000€ + Boot feststellen. Das Gewicht des Bootes ist identisch der anderen Hersteller. Ein direkter Vergleich mit einem Zeepter Boot braucht es auch nicht scheuen. Bis auf die andere Farbe konnte ich dort keinen Unterschied feststellen. Ich benutze das seit 3 Jahren...geht. Halt nur deutlich schwerer als ein Badeboot. Meines kommt auf knapp 50 kg, je 25 in einer Tasche. Das muss erst einmal getragen werden. Aber das ist typisch für diese Boote.


----------



## Gräte (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hallo Skorpio,

hat wirklich ein ganzes Stück mehr Platz innen. Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ist halt 22 cm breiter 7 kg schwerer und bissel
teurer. Aber für mich ist der Schlauchbootkauf erstmal durch.

Viele Grüße Gräte


----------



## noob4ever (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



allegoric schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen:
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xsea+cat&_nkw=sea+cat&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> Hab ich in 330 selber. Die Qualität ist ähnlich den namhaften Herstellern. Konnte bis auf Unterschiede beim Aufbau, also zusätzliche Knöpfe für Bugspritzschutz und Ankerrolle bzw. anderes Lenzventil, keine Unterschiede zu einem 1000€ + Boot feststellen. Das Gewicht des Bootes ist identisch der anderen Hersteller. Ein direkter Vergleich mit einem Zeepter Boot braucht es auch nicht scheuen. Bis auf die andere Farbe konnte ich dort keinen Unterschied feststellen. Ich benutze das seit 3 Jahren...geht. Halt nur deutlich schwerer als ein Badeboot. Meines kommt auf knapp 50 kg, je 25 in einer Tasche. Das muss erst einmal getragen werden. Aber das ist typisch für diese Boote.




Der Unterschid von 600€ resultiert aus Name und Farbe. Ich hab auch so ein ebay-Ding und hab live ein Mission Craft angeguckt. Ausser der Anordnung der Seile rundherum, der Plastikgriffe und der "tollen" Batteriehalterung habe ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Als hätte es wirklich eine und die selbe Chinafirma hergestellt.


----------



## allegoric (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

...das wird auch aus dem gleichen Werk kommen. Gibt noch andere Boote mit anderen Namen. Das sind alles die gleichen. So ein Aufbau ist auch schnell geändert.


----------



## allegoric (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Welcher 600€ Unterschied, wovon sprecht ihr überhaupt, Ihr müßt schon halbwegs ähnliche Boote vergleichen !?
> 
> Mein neues Zeepter Big Catch 330 kostet 909 €, das vergleichbare Jet-Line Sea Cat 330 liegt bei 929 € #c
> 
> ...



Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich für mein Sea Cat neu und nicht 2. Wahl 270€ gezahlt habe. Da sind mir die 20 cm relativ egal .

Aber mit dem letzten Satz haste Recht. EIn richtiges Boot ist schon was tolles und nächstes Jahr werde ich mir den Traum auch erfüllen :-D


----------



## Carpiolo (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ich hatte lange ein vernünftiges Schlauchboot gesucht, habe mich dann nach langer Recherche für ein Mission Craft entschieden.( War beim Mission Craft Händler und hab mir die Boote vor Ort angesehn)

Preis-Leistung ist einfach optimal für mich gewesen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal ein paar Boote ansehen. Je nach Zweck ist vllt. für dich was anderes zweckmäßiger.
Ein 3.30 Schlauchboot mit Holzboden ist btw auch sehr schwer und relativ unhandlich. Ich dachte man könnte es einfach mal in den Kofferraum schmeißen und dann immer wieder aufbauen. Momentan transportiere ich es auf dem Dach oder auf dem Hänger.


Wenn du ein Zodiac, Allroundarin oder Mission Craft bekommen kannst, hast du Top-Qualität. Die nehmen sich nicht viel.
Von "billigen Nachbauten" würde ich lieber die Finger lassen.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

es gibt in China 3 grosse Hersteller die Schlauchboote herstellen.
da weiß man warum sich viele ähneln.je nach wunsch hat man da mehrere Optionen, und die Hersteller lassen dort ihre boote fertigen.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## allegoric (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Carpiolo schrieb:


> ......Wenn du ein Zodiac, Allroundarin oder Mission Craft bekommen kannst, hast du Top-Qualität. Die nehmen sich nicht viel.
> Von "billigen Nachbauten" würde ich lieber die Finger lassen.



Das ist Quatsch, zumindest im Fall der Boote. Gibt viele andere Dinge im Leben, wo das zutrifft, aber gerade die genannten Hersteller importieren auch nur aus China oder Japan.


----------



## noob4ever (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hier mal ein Verglleich, Billigboot vs Markenboot

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...47?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3a6d41c4db

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...03?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2c708de93f

Da soll mir mal einer sagen die sind nicht aus dem selben Werk xD.

KLAR es gibt ein paar Unterschiede (andere Griffe und etwas andere Größe, nach Kundenwunsch angepasst eben), aber 90% sind gleich. Das Material wird zu 100% gleich sein... Und die großen "Marken" zahlen noch was drauf um das Gummi einzufärben.

Das große Plus der Marken ist ihr Service.

Das "Billigboot" geht standartmäßig für ca 350€ weg und das täglich mehrmals.


----------



## allegoric (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Jap, das ist exakt das Gleiche, sogar die Tasche ist dieselbe


----------



## Stxkx1978 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

wenn man´s anmelden möchte schauen obs ne CE dazu gibt.
in einigen gebieten machen die richtig stress.da bekommt man das ohne nicht angemeldet.


----------



## Allesfänger (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ich habe dieses Boot von einer NoName Firma, mir hätte nichts besseres passieren können. ein freund von mir hat ein allround marine und das ist zu 99% gleich ... aber kostet viel mehr.

dieses boot hat auch eine CE Genehmigung.

Ausserdem bietet es in der 380 version 2 anglern seeeehr viel Platz. Schönes Ding.


----------



## vermesser (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Meines Erachtens darf man es ohne CE-Marke bei uns überhaupt nicht in Verkehr bringen.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

es gibt/gab einen der auf ebay die dinger ohne ce verkauft hat.
deshalb nochmal die info sich vorher zu informieren.
gerade dann wenn es auch nicht in der Beschreibung zum boot drin steht.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Margarelon (10. Juli 2013)

vermesser schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens darf man es ohne CE-Marke bei uns überhaupt nicht in Verkehr bringen.



Warum ist euch eigentlich dieses CE-Zeichen so wichtig? 
Prüfsiegel wie GS und/oder TÜV kann ich ja verstehen, aber CE als Brüsseler Gelddruck-Verwaltungszeichen?


----------



## vermesser (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Du mir ist das CE Zeichen völlig Rille.

Aber im Text stand was, das man die teils an manchen Orten ohne CE nicht zugelassen bekommt...mag sein.


----------



## Margarelon (10. Juli 2013)

vermesser schrieb:


> Du mir ist das CE Zeichen völlig Rille.
> 
> Aber im Text stand was, das man die teils an manchen Orten ohne CE nicht zugelassen bekommt...mag sein.



OK, ich habe kein Boot und bin da jetzt etwas überfragt... Schlauchboot zulassen??? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Kleinfahrzeuge mit Motor (mehr als 3 PS bzw. 2,21 kW Antriebsleistung) müssen bei der Fahrt auf den Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen ein Kennzeichen nach der Kennzeichnungsverordnung führen. Nur mit Muskelkraft betriebene Kleinfahrzeuge (Ruderboote, Kanus, Kajaks) benötigen bei der Fahrt auf den Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen kein Kennzeichen nach der Kennzeichnungsverordnung. Solche Fahrzeuge können freiwillig ein Kennzeichen führen, andernfalls müssen Sie außen mit einem Namen und innen mit Namen und Anschrift des Eigentümers versehen sein.
> 
> Diese Regelungen gelten für die Wasserstraßen des Bundes. Bzgl. der Befahrensregelungen auf Landesgewässern (z. B. Seen, kleine Flüsse) wendet man sich bitte z. B. an die örtlichen Tourismusämter.
> 
> ...



Nun mach mal halblang. Ist doch nicht unsere Schuld, dass du dir ein teures Boot gekauft hast. Ich habe selbst schon teure Boote begutachtet und hätte für keines den angegebenen Preis locker gemacht. Ich habe mir für deutlich unter 400€ eines der Boote gekauft, die hier auch verlinkt waren. Die CE-Erklärung habe ich dann auf Nachfrage auch per Mail zugeschickt bekommen. Es ist alles reibungslos gelaufen und das Boot ist echt klasse. Ich würde niemals 700 oder 900€ für ein identisches, bzw. nahezu identisches Schlauchboot ausgeben, nur weil da ein anderer Markenname draufsteht und es vielleicht auch noch eine andere Farbe hat. Ich habe außerdem noch von keinem gehört, der mit den Booten schlechte Erfahrungen hatte. Alle haben sich durchweg positiv geäußert. 

Also Leute, seid nicht dumm und investiert euer Geld lieber in andere sinnvolle Sachen. Man kann die günstigeren Modelle wirklich ohne Bedenken kaufen und auch seine Freude daran haben.


----------



## Margarelon (10. Juli 2013)

Skorpio schrieb:


> Kleinfahrzeuge mit Motor (mehr als 3 PS bzw. 2,21 kW Antriebsleistung) müssen bei der Fahrt auf den Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen ein Kennzeichen nach der Kennzeichnungsverordnung führen. Nur mit Muskelkraft betriebene Kleinfahrzeuge (Ruderboote, Kanus, Kajaks) benötigen bei der Fahrt auf den Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen kein Kennzeichen nach der Kennzeichnungsverordnung. Solche Fahrzeuge können freiwillig ein Kennzeichen führen, andernfalls müssen Sie außen mit einem Namen und innen mit Namen und Anschrift des Eigentümers versehen sein.
> 
> Diese Regelungen gelten für die Wasserstraßen des Bundes. Bzgl. der Befahrensregelungen auf Landesgewässern (z. B. Seen, kleine Flüsse) wendet man sich bitte z. B. an die örtlichen Tourismusämter.
> 
> Weitere Informationen zum Thema "Kennzeichnung von Kleinfahrzeugen" findet Sie unter www.elwis.de (Rubrik Schifffahrtsrecht).



Ich liebe dieses Forum... Wieder was dazu gelernt, danke!!!


----------



## Stxkx1978 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



vermesser schrieb:


> Du mir ist das CE Zeichen völlig Rille.
> 
> Aber im Text stand was, das man die teils an manchen Orten ohne CE nicht zugelassen bekommt...mag sein.


 

das ganze heißt auch konformitätserklärung.
auf den schifffahrtstraßen bekommst du keine Anmeldung hin.
ausser das boot wurde 1996 oder davor gebaut.selbstgebaute boote brauchen auch keine,dürfen aber 5 jahre lang nicht weiter verkauft werden.

Probleme kannst du auch bekommen wenn du im Ausland Urlaub machen willst und dort eine Versicherung vorweisen musst.
da braucht das Boot ein Kennzeichen,und somit wiederum die ce.

an einigen gewässer wird da nicht drauf geachtet. aber auf den binnen schifffahrtstraßen  sieht das ganze wieder anders aus.
Beispiel Rhein,hier greift keine 15ps regelung.hier sind nach wie vor nur 5ps ohne Führerschein erlaubt.


----------



## noob4ever (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Kleinfahrzeuge  mit Motor (mehr als 3 PS bzw. 2,21 kW Antriebsleistung) müssen bei der  Fahrt auf den Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen ein Kennzeichen nach der  Kennzeichnungsverordnung führen. Nur mit Muskelkraft betriebene  Kleinfahrzeuge (Ruderboote, Kanus, Kajaks) benötigen bei der Fahrt auf  den Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen kein Kennzeichen nach der  Kennzeichnungsverordnung. Solche Fahrzeuge können freiwillig ein  Kennzeichen führen, andernfalls müssen Sie außen mit einem Namen und  innen mit Namen und Anschrift des Eigentümers versehen sein.
> 
> Diese Regelungen gelten für die  Wasserstraßen des Bundes. Bzgl. der Befahrensregelungen auf  Landesgewässern (z. B. Seen, kleine Flüsse) wendet man sich bitte z. B.  an die örtlichen Tourismusämter.
> 
> ...



Was auch immer dein Zitat mit 3 Ps und Namen/Kennzeichnung mit CE zu tun hat und woher auch immer du dein ALSO nimmst... 
Wenn DU auf Marken stehst, dann lass bitte uns andere "Billigmarken-Fans" oder auch Preis/Leistungorientierte aussenvor und mache diese bitte nicht schlecht. 
Wenn du schon mit Qualitätsunterschieden kommst, dann nenne auch welche und mutmaße nicht nur...


*Hier mal etwas Klarheit zum Thema JAGO-Schlauchboot:
*



Sieht nach CE aus oder nicht?


----------

